# [Video] Pyraminx 1-flip method tutorial - Odder



## Carrot (Oct 26, 2011)

1-flip method tutorial





If you have any questions related to the 1-flip method, then you should also feel free to ask.


----------



## bamilan (Oct 26, 2011)

I may be wrong, but you missed a case, execute this to get to it: R' L (so you have 2 unoriented facing to different direction)
For the case they face to the same direction, I'd prefer R' U R L' R' L'.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 26, 2011)

bamilan said:


> I may be wrong, but you missed a case, execute this to get to it: R' L (so you have 2 unoriented facing to different direction)
> For the case they face to the same direction, I'd prefer R' U R L' R' L'.


 
I let it out on purpose because I don't like that case


----------



## Axiys (Oct 26, 2011)

What do you do if all the centers are correct?
Do you just do the 2 Flip alg?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 27, 2011)

Axiys said:


> What do you do if all the centers are correct?
> Do you just do the 2 Flip alg?


 
Lw L R' [L'] L R' L R


----------



## flee135 (Oct 27, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Lw L R' [L'] L R' L R


 
Personally I just do a two-flip alg, flipping that one edge and another from the last side that's most convenient so that I get a 4 move 3-cycle or a skip.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 27, 2011)

Axiys said:


> What do you do if all the centers are correct?
> Do you just do the 2 Flip alg?



Normally at home I would just cry and call my mom, in competition I would do a 2-flip.



DavidWoner said:


> Lw L R' [L'] L R' L R


 
I still have to get used to that alg, I found it yesterday.


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 27, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Lw L R' [L'] L R' L R



What is the difference between Lw and L at a pyraminx?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 27, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> What is the difference between Lw and L at a pyraminx?



Iz wondering same thing..


----------



## Carrot (Oct 27, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> What is the difference between Lw and L at a pyraminx?


 


SpeedSolve said:


> Iz wondering same thing..


 
Look in the wiki or watch the tutorial


----------



## bamilan (Oct 27, 2011)

Axiys said:


> What do you do if all the centers are correct?
> Do you just do the 2 Flip alg?


 

So you have 1 flipped edge, and 3 other unsolved edges.
There are only a few cases, you can learn them all.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 28, 2011)

bamilan said:


> So you have 1 flipped edge, and 3 other unsolved *centers*.
> There are only a few cases, you can learn them all.


 
Milan, he asked what happened if all the centers were solve, not unsolved  (i lol'ed a bit btw)


----------

